# What is the best approach to carry reference books for PE



## tejpathak (Jul 9, 2009)

I am sure this question has been discussed million times,but I will make it million and one.

This October will be my first shot at PE and I am not sure how many books to carry and how to carry. Any suggestions?


----------



## buick455 (Jul 10, 2009)

Every state and location is somewhat different in what they allow. For VA I packed everything in a wheeled suite case and had no problem. I put the most used references on the table and the less used ones I left in the open case on the floor but again every state and possibly location is different. You should have no problems with using milk/bottle crates and using a cart.


----------



## goodal (Jul 10, 2009)

the wheeled suitcase worked well for me. however, if they had been very strict about the space allocated to each examinee i would have had a problem. my suitcase was in the isle a good bit (along with everyone elses).


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jul 10, 2009)

I used a banker's box...similar size/shape as a milk crate and it has the handles. In CO we were only allowed 1 reference on the table at a time so having the box set-up for easy reference swap-out was helpful.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 10, 2009)

I usually approach them from behind...that way, they don't see you comin'.

I took 2 milk crates worth of books and binders. I put them on one of those foldable luggage carts, and held them on with bungee cords. I also had a small tupperware container with calculators, a ruler, snacks, and my admission slip in it.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 10, 2009)

I used a wheeled suitcase. Only take the references that you studied with and are familiar with, otherwise you can waste a lot of time searching in a book you haven't used since college.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 10, 2009)

Milk crates and a luggage cart.


----------



## CivE Bricky (Jul 10, 2009)

2 small wheeled suitcases and a backpack

I had a few actives on the table (in NY) and reserves on end in one suitcase on the floor. (I brought a little too much -- but traffic has loads of big hefty references and I don't work in it.)

For me essentials were

CERM

Kaplan

Get the references early so you learn them while doing problems. If you don't use it while studying, you're exceedingly unlikely to use it during the exam.

There’s definitely a tension between wasting time looking through references (especially sample exams) and the chance to find the info you want.

Remember you’ve gained engineering judgment that can use also—you don’t have to find it written down to “know” it.

I was probably a bit heavy on books because I learned traffic just for the exam. None of the afternoon areas was a good match with my work. (I do construction management, but don’t actively work in many of the topic areas covered by the construction section.) I picked traffic mostly because I had some courses in it, knew I could learn it with enough time invested, and because some required references were in my office and my boss was open to buying the rest. My office had not one construction reference – and wouldn’t have any reason to use them in the future.

Just after the exam, make a list of what you wanted to know and didn’t find and how much you used the books you brought…..just in case you go for round two.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Jul 10, 2009)

Not alot entertaining about the exam except,

1. How everyone gets there stuff to the table

2. How they set up their own personal space

3. How much stuff some people bring

4. Looking over a room with about 2000 people with their stuff set up (Pomona Fairgrounds, California)

Milk Crate- luggage cart


----------



## CivE Bricky (Jul 10, 2009)

EnvEngineer said:


> Not alot entertaining about the exam except,


realizing I didn't think to pack a cooler with post-exam beers, like the guys I passed on the way to my car. Learn from my mistake!


----------



## nashbmattPE (Jul 10, 2009)

from office depot a foldable rolling milkcrate type item. sturdy enough to carry references and folds up to be out of the way when not in use. it also had a snap on lid to it. this was handy because it (lid) provided another area to place some reference material so it was not all on the table.


----------



## Agg97 (Jul 13, 2009)

nashbmatt said:


> from office depot a foldable rolling milkcrate type item. sturdy enough to carry references and folds up to be out of the way when not in use. it also had a snap on lid to it. this was handy because it (lid) provided another area to place some reference material so it was not all on the table.


That's what I used also. I used that cart the whole time while studying so there was something familiar while in the actual exam room.


----------



## psucivilengineer (Jul 13, 2009)

I used a small, luggage-type dolly and a bungee cord. Worked perfectly. I kept a few books on the table and the rest in file boxes on the floor. You never know what info you might need to look up in a reference book. It's a good idea to take an engineering dictionary as well. I used mine at least twice.


----------



## Summ97 (Jul 13, 2009)

I used a medium-sized suitcase in Jersey but it was a hassle because of how strict they were with the placement.

I'd recommend milk crates.


----------

